# Bach - Ach herr, lass dein lieb Engelein - with score.



## kfriegedank

Time to share my favourite piece of sacred music before I pass into the great beyond
- I have worsening symptoms of pneumonia / Covid-19, at only age 24.

Maybe I will survive, maybe not.

But when you listen to music like this, death matters not.

Thank you Johann Sebastian Bach and all who came before so he could create this work. :angel:


----------



## kfriegedank




----------



## Rogerx

Ex Cathedra 'virtual choir' - Bach: Ach Herr, lass dein' lieb' Engelein

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Marc

kfriegedank said:


> Time to share my favourite piece of sacred music before I pass into the great beyond
> - I have worsening symptoms of pneumonia / Covid-19, at only age 24.
> 
> Maybe I will survive, maybe not.
> 
> But when you listen to music like this, death matters not.
> 
> Thank you Johann Sebastian Bach and all who came before so he could create this work. :angel:


This is a very saddening thing to read. I keep my fingers crossed for you.

Indeed, this Lutheran chorale is a very comforting piece, and Bach's settings (especially in BWV 245, also because of its place, after the Schlußchor) are beautiful.

I sincerely hope you manage to hang on.


----------



## Josquin13

kfriegedank,

I am sorry to hear that you are so unwell. I am suffering from this virus, too. But I am in day 5 or 6, and so far my symptoms have only been mild to moderate. If you're still at home, and not in hospital, I'm finding that Quercetin, which is a natural flavonoid, seems to be helping. I take 2000 mg in the late afternoon, and 1000 mg before I go to bed; however, you may need more. (Know that people have taken & tolerated up to 7000mg Quercetin a day for the Ebola virus; although, of course, that's a lot.). I'm taking it with organic liquid zinc--two 3/4 full droppers in a glass of water a day, along with zinc throat lozenges (& eating zinc rich foods, like nuts). The two--Quercetin & zinc--must be taken together, since the Quercetin makes your cells more permeable to zinc, & the zinc will fight the virus in your cells. I realize that you may not be well enough to put this information to use, but if you possibly can, it's worth a try, friend. (However, if you've got pneumonia, you definitely should be under medical supervision.) My sister who is a doctor has told me that women are doing better with COVID-19 than men, and they are currently thinking that estrogen may help men--because they're seeing that Quercetin does have some effect on the virus, and Quercetin is a phytoestrogen... So, if you are a man, it might help you.

Get some sunlight, too, if you can, and as much as you can. Vitamin D will help fight the infection, as will Vitamin C. The sun comes through my bedroom window here at about 6 o'clock every day, and I try to rest on the part of my bed where it hits me most directly. I close my eyes and imagine that I am lying by a pool and can hear the sounds of people swimming around me. Or that I am at my favorite place by the ocean, and can hear the sounds of waves, and seagulls...

Like you, I am a great lover of high European art and ideals, and a free thinker, and J.S. Bach is my favorite composer, too (just above Josquin Desprez). And you're only 24. Wow, I'm impressed! The world needs more people like you. So please live. Fight it with everything you've got. Sometimes strength of will can be enough.

If you're having trouble breathing, pucker your lips as in a kiss, and suck in the air that way. A critical care respiratory nurse has told me that it makes it easier to get air in that way. Also, do everything that you can to stay well hydrated. It's super important. The nurse recommended Gatorade, but water should replace electrolytes just as well (it does in sports). She also recommended that I take hot (soapy) showers for my respiratory tract. (I've also read about a doctor that aided his own recovery by using an asthma pump...?) In addition, raise the temperature of your room as high as you can take it. Turn it into a sauna, if you can--get the air up to 77 degrees Fahrenheit or more. Right now, you need to get hot air into your lungs. This virus doesn't do well in heat and sunlight. And I've been told not to take anything (such as Tylenol) to reduce fever if it's under 103 Fahrenheit. Above that, it's your call.

I will pray for you.

Thanks for your beautiful Bach excerpt. I'd actually been listening to parts of the St. John Passion this week, but not to your movement--I have now.

In return, here is some music that I especially love. I hope you'll like it--that is, if, and when you feel up to listening:











And three of my favorite motets from the Burgundian School:














Lastly, here are some instrumental Fantasies by Eustache du Caurroy that I find beautiful and peaceful: 




Get well.


----------



## Xisten267

kfriegedank said:


> Time to share my favourite piece of sacred music before I pass into the great beyond
> - I have worsening symptoms of pneumonia / Covid-19, at only age 24.
> 
> Maybe I will survive, maybe not.
> 
> But when you listen to music like this, death matters not.
> 
> Thank you Johann Sebastian Bach and all who came before so he could create this work. :angel:





Josquin13 said:


> kfriegedank,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you are so unwell. I am suffering from this virus, too. But I am in day 5 or 6, and so far my symptoms have only been mild to moderate. If you're still at home, and not in hospital, I'm finding that Quercetin, which is a natural flavonoid, seems to be helping. I take 2000 mg in the late afternoon, and 1000 mg before I go to bed; however, you may need more. (Know that people have taken & tolerated up to 7000mg Quercetin a day for the Ebola virus; although, of course, that's a lot.). I'm taking it with organic liquid zinc--two 3/4 full droppers in a glass of water a day, along with zinc throat lozenges (& eating zinc rich foods, like nuts). The two--Quercetin & zinc--must be taken together, since the Quercetin makes your cells more permeable to zinc, & the zinc will fight the virus in your cells. I realize that you may not be well enough to put this information to use, but if you possibly can, it's worth a try, friend. (However, if you've got pneumonia, you definitely should be under medical supervision.) My sister who is a doctor has told me that women are doing better with COVID-19 than men, and they are currently thinking that estrogen may help men--because they're seeing that Quercetin does have some effect on the virus, and Quercetin is a phytoestrogen... So, if you are a man, it might help you.
> 
> Get some sunlight, too, if you can, and as much as you can. Vitamin D will help fight the infection, as will Vitamin C. The sun comes through my bedroom window here at about 6 o'clock every day, and I try to rest on the part of my bed where it hits me most directly. I close my eyes and imagine that I am lying by a pool and can hear the sounds of people swimming around me. Or that I am at my favorite place by the ocean, and can hear the sounds of waves, and seagulls...
> 
> Like you, I am a great lover of high European art and ideals, and a free thinker, and J.S. Bach is my favorite composer, too (just above Josquin Desprez). And you're only 24. Wow, I'm impressed! The world needs more people like you. So please live. Fight it with everything you've got. Sometimes strength of will can be enough.
> 
> If you're having trouble breathing, pucker your lips as in a kiss, and suck in the air that way. A critical care respiratory nurse has told me that it makes it easier to get air in that way. Also, do everything that you can to stay well hydrated. It's super important. The nurse recommended Gatorade, but water should replace electrolytes just as well (it does in sports). She also recommended that I take hot (soapy) showers for my respiratory tract. (I've also read about a doctor that aided his own recovery by using an asthma pump...?) In addition, raise the temperature of your room as high as you can take it. Turn it into a sauna, if you can--get the air up to 77 degrees Fahrenheit or more. Right now, you need to get hot air into your lungs. This virus doesn't do well in heat and sunlight. And I've been told not to take anything (such as Tylenol) to reduce fever if it's under 103 Fahrenheit. Above that, it's your call.
> 
> I will pray for you.
> 
> Thanks for your beautiful Bach excerpt. I'd actually been listening to parts of the St. John Passion this week, but not to your movement--I have now.
> 
> In return, here is some music that I especially love. I hope you'll like it--that is, if, and when you feel up to listening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three of my favorite motets from the Burgundian School:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here are some instrumental Fantasies by Eustache du Caurroy that I find beautiful and peaceful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well.


Great, illuminating and comforting pieces. Thank you two for posting! 

I sincerely hope that both of you recover soon.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Peace and get well soon!

And the Choral after the St Johns Passion offers so much spirituality, it might carry you through all of this!


----------



## DavidA

Yes get well soon! Very best wishes!


----------



## Josquin13

Thank you ALL for your kind, good wishes. I appreciate it. So far I've been extremely lucky, as my symptoms have remained mostly mild. As I wrote above, I believe the combined mega doses of Quercetin & daily zinc that I'm taking are helping. But I'm not out of the woods yet. I've heard that there can be an 'abrupt' change in week two, and I'm somewhere near the end of my first week. 

I expect kfriegedank is in hospital now, which is where he should be, since he had pneumonia--the stage before the virus can reach acute respiratory distress syndrome (or ARDS). I hope he pulls through. Poor guy.

Thanks again.

(By the way, the TC website and having a laptop computer with me in my "isolation" room has been a Godsend. Otherwise, I wouldn't have had much to do but read books and look out my window. Although I do have a telephone, as well. So, plan your 'sick room' now, just in case--that is, if you've got other people living in your home with you. Believe me, you'll be glad that you did. Two weeks in a solitary room by yourself is a long time to be quarantined. If anybody wants some suggestions, I'm chock full of good ideas at the moment--having made some initial mistakes, so just ask me. However, so far, nobody else here has come down with the virus, which I'm extremely relieved about, and I hope that doesn't change.)


----------



## malvinrisan

Get well soon! I will pray for you.


----------

